# New Species of Bird Discovered in Phnom Penh



## expatinasia (Jun 26, 2013)

- sorry I do not have a picture but am hoping someone here does!

A team of scientists have discovered a new species of bird with distinct plumage and a loud call living not in some remote jungle, but in Phnom Penh, Cambodia!



> Called the Cambodian tailorbird (Orthotomus chaktomuk), the species was found in Cambodia’s urbanized capitol Phnom Penh and several other locations just outside of the city including a construction site. It is one of only two bird species found solely in Cambodia.



From: http://www.wcs.org/press/press-releases/cambodian-tailorbird-discovery.aspx

I posted this here as so many people seem to love taking pictures of birds, and finding a new one is pretty exciting. Plus, as there are a couple of members from Cambodia here then we might even get some pics! Until then, Google Images will have to do I guess. 

Here is one which may be similar (the website describes it as the Dark-necked Tailorbird Orthotomus atrogularis:

http://twearth.com/images/cisticolas-and-allies/dark-necked-tailorbird-591243286a486660507b8e82c5278b42.jpg

Have you ever discovered an unknown species before? What is the rarest type of bird, or any animal, you have managed to take a picture of in the wild?


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Jun 26, 2013)

Hey, as you know I've lived there, just moved back though after three years. I'm sorry but I've never heard of it. Had this come up just a couple of weeks ago I could've gone out to locate them. Sorry!

J


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 26, 2013)

expatinasia said:


> Have you ever discovered an unknown species before? What is the rarest type of bird, or any animal, you have managed to take a picture of in the wild?


Interesting ... thanks for sharing.
Unfortunately, my bird identification skills are extremely poor ... even if I saw a new bird, I wouldn't be able tell the difference from an another bird I've already seen before ... I probably will take a shot and walk away without ever knowing that I "discovered" a new bird :-[


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 26, 2013)

Hobby Shooter said:


> Hey, as you know I've lived there, just moved back though after three years. I'm sorry but I've never heard of it. Had this come up just a couple of weeks ago I could've gone out to locate them. Sorry!
> 
> J



That's cool, didn't realise you had returned to Europe.

I am not a birder, but as I know a lot of people here at CR love taking shots of birds, I thought this would interest some of them.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Jun 26, 2013)

expatinasia said:


> Hobby Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, as you know I've lived there, just moved back though after three years. I'm sorry but I've never heard of it. Had this come up just a couple of weeks ago I could've gone out to locate them. Sorry!
> ...


Yep, since a couple of weeks. Back to Sweden where we today have 17 degrees and rain. My wife had to stay back a couple of weeks more though, they have about 40 degrees and rain in PP now. 

Welll well, that's how it goes. We'll be back though, both for travel (already next year for me) and to live there most likely. 

Have barely touched the camera since we got back, don't know what to take pictures of. I enjoy portraits and street mostly. Women here are fat and pale, no fun to take pictures of them  and the guys don't have any stories. Gotta get used to that and also try to get out in Stockholm to shoot. In that sense I look forward to the fall as I like grey and gloomy. 

I already look forward to getting back, mostly to Vietnam.

cheers
J


----------

